# Vitamins



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm sure this has been discussed somewhere on these forums, but I haven't found the thread. I feed my dogs raw and I have given them Cosequin DS in the past to make sure they are getting all that is needed. I moved to Edmonton, Alberta to work on a project for a year and everything is expensive. I found a butcher that makes raw dog food for $2/lb, but it only comes in chicken and beef, so now I'm even more concerned about giving them vitamins. I Know the Raw Dog Ranch says there is no need to supplement the diet, but with limited proteins, I tend to think that I should.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I give my dogs high value dog food but I still give vitamins. Nuvet vitamins. Excellent product.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Everyone feeds raw differently!

I am of the belief that since it is not a "fresh kill", the dogs are not getting EVERYTHING that they need, so I've used supplements with raw for about 20 years now. 

I've used many different brands and even made my own multiple vitamin blend, but I have to say that I am MOST impressed by "FEED SENTIALS" produced by a member of this blog. I've been using the Sunday Sunday (enzyme/probiotic combo) K9 Nutritional (multi vitamins) and Sh-emp Oil (combo of Herring, Coconut and Hemp Oil) together for about 3 months now and our female (8 years old and fairly high drive) has turned back into a "puppy" all of a sudden! The minute I get up around 5am, she now runs and gets a Frisbee (which she has never played with before...Frisbee belongs to our other dog) so that I will tug with her! She's always been excited to start each new day.......but never like this! So I attribute it to THESE supplements! They are human grade (I take the Sunday Sundae myself and just saw in another post where someone else puts the K9 Nutritional in shakes everyday for her family!) and are made of "Whole Foods" ground up so that the body can absorb and assimilate them naturally. I now plan on adding the Phyt-n-Chance and the Power Of EA's this month to further enhance their health! You can read about them on the pages below.

*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo): http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html
*Sh-emp Oil:*http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html
*Feed-Sentials – K9 Nutrients: *(Multi Vitamin blend) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/FEED-SENTIALS.html
*Phyt-n-Chance: *(Anti Oxident) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Phyt-n-Chance-K9-A-Highly-Concentrated-Antioxidant-Blend.html
*Power Of EA’s:* (Anti Inflammatory) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Power-of-3EA-s.html

From Canada http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html
From the USA: http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Everyone feeds raw differently!
> 
> I am of the belief that since it is not a "fresh kill", the dogs are not getting EVERYTHING that they need, so I've used supplements with raw for about 20 years now.
> 
> ...


I love how you do the homework so we dont have to


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Ace GSD said:


> I love how you do the homework so we dont have to



......


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I too am guilty of adding Feedsentials and Sunday sundae to my families smoothies. Yes they asked why it was green, spirolina and kale was umm my answer.
Nobody has been sick since!!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Saphire said:


> I too am guilty of adding Feedsentials and Sunday sundae to my families smoothies. Yes they asked why it was green, spirolina and kale was umm my answer.
> Nobody has been sick since!!



YES!!! It was YOU I was referring to in my post! LOL  LOL!

My 3 Holistic vets (separate businesses) think that these products are fabulous! 

Moms


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It tastes awesome lol.....smell that Sunday Sundae and tell me it's not eat worthy lmao


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

NO Kale, no cruciferous thyroid interrupters .

so try the "Bryn's" in some yogurt -


----------



## WirelessG (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks all - what is the Bryn's? I googled it and didn't find anything that appeared to be a dog supplement.


----------

